# alternative black bg idea???



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I was talking to some other members on here and came up with the idea if getting a price of black sign vinyl with adhesive like a big sticker on it and just sticking a price cut to fit on the back for a black bg on a tank that is setup already. Going either today or tomorrow to get it and will try putting it on this weekend. Old lady doesn't want me spray painting in the house (for whatever reason lol) and thought of this as to not endanger the fish with any contamination. Will see how it goes and looks.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry about the prior post, was doing on my phone while waiting for the kids at school. Didnt work out too hot. lol

Anyhow, I went and got what I think is enough black vinyl to cover the back and the woodgrain trim on my 75g tank. The roll is 24 inches tall by 8 feet long. Cost me $15.83, I plan on to start marking and cutting out the pieces I need to make this work out.

My plan is to use an old window tinting kit I had laying around that comes with about a 4 inch rubber squeegee, some tint on spray but am planning on using a combo of dawn dish soap and water in a spray bottle and also comes with a lint free cloth. I am going to thoroughly spray the back of the tank with the soap/water mix allowing me so move the adhesive vinyl sheet around to where I need it and then use the squeegee to work out the bubbles and soapy water mixture once it is in place.

Will keep this post updated just incase it does work out nicely other people will have an idea of how I did it or if it doesnt they will know how not to do it.


----------



## Jimring (Jan 30, 2011)

Seems like it might be a pain getting it applied straight, and getting all of the air bubbles out of it.

Have you considered brush painting it?


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Just use brush on paint that's what I've done in the past lol. To late now cause you already bought and I'm actually curious to see how this turns out. It could look really good but I'm thinking any air bubbles at alll will probably stand out almost like white dots. I hope you post pics when your done!!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Try a mixture of isopropal alcohol and water. Like a 30/70 mixture.30% alcohol and 70% water. This should get you to be able to move and adjust it to where you need it. Then squeege it and let it sit. You should of got a bigger piece and layed it all down and cut with an xacto knife. It might be a pain but I have tinted windows on way tighter spaces . It is not impossible. Good luck can't wait to see. I picked up some blue vinyl today to put on some tens I have so I will be right there with you. Don't know when I will get around to it but I do have it.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I started the project tonight. I cut my peices to size with an xacto knife and laid them all out. Figured Id start with the peices for the trim and see how it goes and then do the tank back when I move it across the room in a couple weeks.

First thing I would do differently is cut the peices for the trim alittle bit bigger than the what is need to give you some room for errors in cutting as it trims really easily once applied.

I mixed up some water and dish soap and applied it liberally on the trim after cleaning. Placed the peices on the trim and with the soapy water you could easily slide them around to where you needed them. Once in place I just started in the middle and it was pretty much one swipe with the squeegee and it was on, no bubbles, no wrinkles, no nothing. As I said earlier on one peice I must have cut it a little crooked so there is a sliver of the trim showing, but nothing that a little touch up paint wont hide.

Here are some pics of it along the way.

Peices cut minus one length for the back trim. (Wanted to try the front and sides and not doing the back till later anyhow)










Started on the side with small peices so if I needed to change it it wouldnt be right in the front.










Here is what it looks like now. Only took like 10 min after getting them all cut.



















Like I said before CUT IT BIGGER AND TRIM IT LATER! Other than that it super easy to get it on and make it look nice. You can see a couple spots where its not perfect, but it was something to do, and this way you can always revert back to woodgrain if the desire ever arose.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely done Ben, looks good :thumb:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Jimring said:


> Seems like it might be a pain getting it applied straight, and getting all of the air bubbles out of it.
> 
> Have you considered brush painting it?


Yeah that was the original plan, but wanted to try something new. Also in case I didnt like it would be way easier to just pull it off.

Also putting it on is way easy. Slop on some soapy water, put it on there and slide it around till its how you like and then just squeegee the water out. Start at the center just like window tint. Did all the trim in literally 10 min, no drying time, no smell, kids arent getting into it, etc....


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Nicely done Ben, looks good :thumb:


Thanks GTZ, I know alot of people will just say use paint, but I like trying my new "hair brain" ideas. :lol:


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

nice im digging it, i would imagine the tinting would give a depth look rather than a flat black surface. Kind of like looking through a tinted cars window to see whats inside. You can make out shapes slightly but your unsure if your staring at someones face or a bag of groceries.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Very nice. :thumb:


Thanks flipper. If you would have never brought up the blackout tape idea I would have even thought of trying this out.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

That's what we are here for. :thumb:


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Great idea, looks good too! Funny thing, I've just began a small business die cutting vinyl signs and decals and this was one of my recent ideas to try! Looks like you beat me to it!  :thumb:

I know people have offered DIY background construction through the forum, I was wondering if this a service I could offer here, maybe through the trading post?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

drexel187 said:


> Great idea, looks good too! Funny thing, I've just began a small business die cutting vinyl signs and decals and this was one of my recent ideas to try! Looks like you beat me to it!  :thumb:
> 
> I know people have offered DIY background construction through the forum, I was wondering if this a service I could offer here, maybe through the trading post?


For the right price you just might make it work. You have to consider the price of paint or the price of the regular backgrounds people all ready have available. I have been covering things with vinyl for years(cars and various odds and ends). When xxbenjamminxx was building his stand he said he wanted to cover up the wood trim and I suggested it. It seems like people forget about vinyl and how user friendly it is. Good luck with the business.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah like Flipper said, it has to be worth it when painting is cheap. I got all the vinyl needed for the trim and background (prob enough to do 2 BG's) all for under $16. Was about the same price as a can of rustoleum enamel paint. If would have been much more I would have just gotten the paint, but am glad I did the vinyl now. Sitting here looking at it, I like how shiny it is and even with the sun glaring on it I can see and imperfections in it at all.

Getting really tempted to just do a major water change this weekend and try doing the back. If I didnt have the Seaview on the back for the current BG Id be doing it right now.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You know now that I think about it using vinyl on the back would stop the water spots from when my fish splash the back of the tank and it runs down the glass and dries. I need to break down the 125 and do this. I have been wanting to re arrange the living room anyways.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> You know now that I think about it using vinyl on the back would stop the water spots from when my fish splash the back of the tank and it runs down the glass and dries.


Exactly what i was thinking.



Flippercon said:


> I have been wanting to re arrange the living room anyways.


Whatever you need to tell yourself Flipper. :lol:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I need some kind of push to break that monster down. I also need another body so I can move it. :lol: I really do need the push. I have to break down The 125 ,two 55s,29, and 2 tens. Then after that I have to move furniture and remount The tv. It's gonna take a whole weekend.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah Id say so. That is alot of moving around. Lol I will be doing my fair share of work myself. Just went and ordered a new fridge, new hot water heater, insulation of the floors, and new energy efficient light bulbs for the entire house.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I got bored tonight so I just taped on the BG peice until I move the tank. It actually looks nicer than I have ever suspected without actually sticking it on. The vinyl pretty much just sticks to the glass on its own, so I put a couple peices of tape on the sides and so far I love how it looks. It makes it almost like a black mirrored finish on the back so you can see the reflections of the Plants and rocks making it look alot deeper that it actually is. Reflections are so good my Male Dem was even ramming his own reflection for a little bit afterwards.

Here is a picture of it now. Looks 100 times better in person though!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good. I'm going to tackle breaking down the 125 today , but only the 125.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I was the lone man crew and got it all done. Man is that thing heavy with no water with just 130 lbs of sand. It only took 5 hours. Fun part was scooping all the fish out. I should've took pictures as I had them all out of the water. Man now I have to move 2 55s and a 29 . Figured out a way not to remount the tv. Well good luck with your project. I didn't do vinyl on the back because I need 21" pieces and I only have 1' pieces. I can now open my front window and access the back of the 125. Also I did a huge wc. The only water left is from the 15g tub I had the fish in. So knocked that breakdown out the way.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Yeah Id say so. That is alot of moving around. Lol I will be doing my fair share of work myself. Just went and ordered a new fridge, new hot water heater, insulation of the floors, and new energy efficient light bulbs for the entire house.


Why is it that so many DIY tank threads also have the topic of home reno's as well? lol. Usually goes something like...' I'm going to build the plywood tank, but am gyrocking the basement also.

By the way I'm redoing the master bedroom and kitchen.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

juststayinthecave said:


> Why is it that so many DIY tank threads also have the topic of home reno's as well? lol. Usually goes something like...' I'm going to build the plywood tank, but am gyrocking the basement also.
> 
> By the way I'm redoing the master bedroom and kitchen.


Why is that so many threads always have someone who decides to chime in with something that is totally unrelated to fish keeping or the discussion going on just because they think they are being smart?

Usually goes like... I have nothing better to do or anything valuable to add so will just type unnecessary comments. Lol

It is because this a forum that is used to communicate among friends and strangers alike. Sometimes the parties have discussed more than what you reading so are keeping one another filled in. :wink:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

T


xxbenjamminxx said:


> juststayinthecave said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that so many DIY tank threads also have the topic of home reno's as well? lol. Usually goes something like...' I'm going to build the plywood tank, but am gyrocking the basement also.
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I put my basement reno on hold to build a stand. Priorities.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I put my basement reno on hold to_ build a stand. Priorities. _


_
:lol: sounds like me. _


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well finally got the living room re arranged. The real reason was tripping the breaker when using the microwave :wink:. It looks way better. Good luck on your endeavors xxbenjamminxx


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks glad you got it all done. Have a Happy Memorial day.

I am getting ready to fire up the barbeque here shortly


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I got some 3m 764 vinyl and started the wood trimmed 29 I got for free. 








Note I did not use any water, just the tape. The tape was about an inch bigger then the plastic strip. All I did was prep (clean) the surface and applied it like a sticker. One side to the next. pressed in the tape and cut with an x-acto knife.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great. Exactly what I would do the next time at well. :thumb:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm actually going to reseal this tank due to the silicone on the inside flaking. It holds water but i need a bit more insurance. I do have another 20 long I can try the blue vinyl with but I have to cover up the wood trim on that one too. Maybe tomorrow.


----------

